# Tatton Park Classic & Performance car show August.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I went to this last year and it was a great weekend and its on again the weekend of the 22nd and 23rd of August. ( Saturday and Sunday) I have been negotiating with Dave of the NW Audi Quattro club who have a stand on. Dave's kindly agreed to give us 4 places all FOC to put our cars on with them. There will be no entrance fee no parking fees etc for those showing their cars and 2 people can come in per car. There are also camping facilities which I understand is very cheap if you are showing your car. 
This is a very big show with over 80 clubs attending in fact i'm surprised the TTOC never supports this. :? I did post about it last year but got little response.  So if anybody is interested in coming on with me let me know. You can come for just the Saturday or just the Sunday but preferences will be given to anybody who can make the whole 2 days. First come first served so let me know ASAP. Below are 2 links to the event.
Classic & Performance Car Spectacular with Giant Cheshire Auto-Jumble
http://www.tattonpark.org.uk/Attraction ... stings.htm

http://www.cheshireautopromotions.co.uk/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Les,

I'm not sure what I'll be doing end of August but I will keep it in mind 

Perhaps if we book early enough we can have a TT stand for next year?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ot sure what I am working mate I will check but dont you mean 22nd 23rd of August


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ot sure what I am working mate I will check but dont you mean 22nd 23rd of August


Well spotted Andy go to the top of ther class mate. I will amend forth with.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be doing end of August but I will keep it in mind
> 
> Perhaps if we book early enough we can have a TT stand for next year?


 Hi Dani, I Just thought as its far too late to put anything on for the August one a few of us could take up the kind invite from the Audi Quattro club to go on thier stand. Dave tells me they put their application in to show way back in January. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les,
> ...


Good thinking Les 8)

So if we wanted our own stand next year we need to act in 6 months or so!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Thats the way I understand it Dani but I will find out more when I meet Dave and his gang on the 28th. Would be good if you could make it along with John and anybody else who wants to come along but understand if you can't.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Would be good if you could make it along but understand if you can't.


I suspect that I'll sing lullabys to my grandson on the 28th June [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

les said:


> I went to this last year and it was a great weekend and its on again the weekend of the 22nd and 23rd of August. ( Saturday and Sunday) I have been negotiating with Dave of the NW Audi Quattro club who have a stand on. Dave's kindly agreed to give us 4 places all FOC to put our cars on with them. There will be no entrance fee no parking fees etc for those showing their cars and 2 people can come in per car. There are also camping facilities which I understand is very cheap if you are showing your car.
> This is a very big show with over 80 clubs attending in fact i'm surprised the TTOC never supports this. :? I did post about it last year but got little response.  So if anybody is interested in coming on with me let me know. You can come for just the Saturday or just the Sunday but preferences will be given to anybody who can make the whole 2 days. First come first served so let me know ASAP. Below are 2 links to the event.
> Classic & Performance Car Spectacular with Giant Cheshire Auto-Jumble
> http://www.tattonpark.org.uk/Attraction ... stings.htm
> ...


Hi I would love to go to this as I only live about 20 mins away but think my car would need some more Mod's pretty standard TT 225 with the TTS Wheels and Simota carbon Intake, but let me know if I can come along

Cheers

Stu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ot sure what I am working mate I will check but dont you mean 22nd 23rd of August
> ...


I will keep you right (someone needs to) :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Stu225 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I went to this last year and it was a great weekend and its on again the weekend of the 22nd and 23rd of August. ( Saturday and Sunday) I have been negotiating with Dave of the NW Audi Quattro club who have a stand on. Dave's kindly agreed to give us 4 places all FOC to put our cars on with them. There will be no entrance fee no parking fees etc for those showing their cars and 2 people can come in per car. There are also camping facilities which I understand is very cheap if you are showing your car.
> ...


 Hi Stu I missed this post from you.

Yeah of course you can come and your car does not have to be modded at all in fact the only TT there last year was comp standard. So are you in then?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

les said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Hi Les,

Provisionally yes but for the Sunday only if that is ok?? as my partner works on a saturday and I will have my son with me but Sunday should be sport on will check later with the boss lol at let you know first thing tomorrow if thats ok

Thanks mate

Stu


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Stu225 said:


> Hi I would love to go to this as I only live about 20 mins away but think my car would need some more Mod's pretty standard TT 225 with the TTS Wheels and Simota carbon Intake, but let me know if I can come along
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


 Hi Stu I missed this post from you.

Yeah of course you can come and your car does not have to be modded at all in fact the only TT there last year was comp standard. So are you in then?[/quote]

Hi Les,

Provisionally yes but for the Sunday only if that is ok?? as my partner works on a saturday and I will have my son with me but Sunday should be sport on will check later with the boss lol at let you know first thing tomorrow if thats ok

Thanks mate

Stu[/quote]

Should be OK, I am meeting Dave a week Sunday however if you come its there nice an early B4 the crowds arrive and cant leave till the end. I will find out more from Dave and ket you know.

Anybody else interested in joining me?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

les said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I would love to go to this as I only live about 20 mins away but think my car would need some more Mod's pretty standard TT 225 with the TTS Wheels and Simota carbon Intake, but let me know if I can come along
> ...


Hi Les,

Provisionally yes but for the Sunday only if that is ok?? as my partner works on a saturday and I will have my son with me but Sunday should be sport on will check later with the boss lol at let you know first thing tomorrow if thats ok

Thanks mate

Stu[/quote]

Should be OK, I am meeting Dave a week Sunday however if you come its there nice an early B4 the crowds arrive and cant leave till the end. I will find out more from Dave and ket you know.

Anybody else interested in joining me?[/quote]

Les,

That sounds good what sort of time do you recon I should be there? also what time till

Stu


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Stu225 said:


> Should be OK, I am meeting Dave a week Sunday however if you come its there nice an early B4 the crowds arrive and cant leave till the end. I will find out more from Dave and ket you know.
> 
> Anybody else interested in joining me?


Les,

That sounds good what sort of time do you recon I should be there? also what time till

Stu[/quote]

Dunno yet mate will find out the details from Dave when I meet him a week Sunday mate. I will let you know then.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Les, any chance of coming along. I will be able to do the two day event.
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Les, any chance of coming along. I will be able to do the two day event.
> steve


Yeah Steve I don't see why not. I am meeting Dave from the Audi Quattro club in Lymm on Sunday at 1pm to talk over it with him so will post again when I have more details. You can pop along if you like will only be for a few hours and anybody else who might fancy coming along on Sunday.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

when and where are you meeting up for you 1pm chat.
steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Les that the TTOC is not involved. My mate has an RB5 and went last year and said there were all sorts of cars well worth a look at. I can't make it those August dates but I think we should plan to have the TTOC there for sure.

The RB5 and Suburu club really go to town with flowers and all sorts. It looks smart.

A great way to meet more TT enthusiasts.

Marc


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> when and where are you meeting up for you 1pm chat.
> steve


Steve its at the Green Dragon pub Lymm here.

http://uk.local.yahoo.com/entity.html?p ... 2018363453


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I couldn't agree more Les that the TTOC is not involved. My mate has an RB5 and went last year and said there were all sorts of cars well worth a look at. I can't make it those August dates but I think we should plan to have the TTOC there for sure.
> 
> The RB5 and Suburu club really go to town with flowers and all sorts. It looks smart.
> 
> ...


 There are at least 2 committee members who live close to Tatton Park.  I think Dani is interested in putting something on there next year and I think at such a large event we should have a stand there given the size of this club. Clubs far smaller are represented at this show just like the Audi Quattro club and good for them.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what date Les?


les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > when and where are you meeting up for you 1pm chat.
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

This coming Sunday Steve, that's just to meet up with them have a natter and get the low down for the August show at Tatton,



stevecollier said:


> what date Les?
> 
> 
> les said:
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers, still in Scotland at mo, tend to commute weekly via TT, stone chips to prove. Will only know tomoz if i can get back to hook up for Sun.
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No probs Steve,


stevecollier said:


> cheers, still in Scotland at mo, tend to commute weekly via TT, stone chips to prove. Will only know tomoz if i can get back to hook up for Sun.
> steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Les, just to touch base about Tatton on 22+23 Aug. Has anything been finalised or agreed??
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Les, just to touch base about Tatton on 22+23 Aug. Has anything been finalised or agreed??
> steve


 Still waiting for Dave to let me know what the situation is Steve. I asked him to let me know ASAP as they have more members wanting to attend and he was thinking of asking for more places in their pitch. All I can really do now is wait until Dave lets me know the situation however if I havent heard from him in a week or so I will email him and let you know..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers. Are there any meets this weekend??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> cheers. Are there any meets this weekend??


 Not that I am aware of mate no. The next meet is a week Sunday the 19th for the TTOC 09 event.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

is there a convoy going over from the north west, if so are there meeting points along the way?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> is there a convoy going over from the north west, if so are there meeting points along the way?


 Not so far and as its still sometime off plus I don't know how many places we have until Dave lets me know then I can't suggest anything yet. When I know IF we have some places then I will let you know further plus a meet up point.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers


----------

